# Unsupportive family



## nauseatedhero (May 30, 2002)

Hi,I am having a huge problem with my dad. I am so sick with ibs-d that I cannot go to school or work. My dad seemed supportive at first taking me for my colonoscopy and my endoscopy, he also got me some psyllium fiber stuff called intestinal tone but lately he has been very cruel towards me about the situation. When I decided to join the ibs group he told me I was ibs obsessed and what not. He has been making mean remarks to me about not working and not being in school. I feel so bad already and I just need him to be supportive and understand.any pointers?please help me


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

(((nauseatedhero)))- ur dad sounds a bit like mine- he still doesn`t even belive that I have ibs( even though I`ve been diagnosed by two different doctors) and like urs he thinks Im `obsessed`.I can`t really think of any helpful advice but keep hanging in there Your dad may not be very supportive but everyone here knows how u feel- thats the good thing about this board- u can come and have a good rant or whatever and everyone is supportive. sending u loads of positive vibes and good thoughts.


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

You might want to invite your dad to visit this site and read through the many postings from people of all ages, walks of life, etc.. It's a real eye-opener for anyone who thinks their child, spouse, employee or friend is `exaggerating.'







So many of us have encountered situations similar to the one you're currently experiencing with your dad - i.e. friends who are tired or irritated with frequent social `cancelations,' employers who are frustrated with too many days off, even doctors who don't really understand the impact IBS has on ones day-to-day life.It's always particularly difficult when familymembers get frustrated or impatient with us. Hang in there.







Nancy


----------



## justme555 (Aug 15, 1999)

You may be relieved to hear that your "obsession" will lessen as you begin to understand how to control your symptoms. For a while, during my worst attack, I, too, was obsessed with getting information. I think it may be because even the Drs. don't have many answers.You will find many supportive friends here, and possibly some ideas on how to manage. The answers to which I have come (after several years) are not the ones I learned here. But the "people of the board" helped me get through a very rough time, when even I did not understand what was going on.Don't be too hard on your Dad. If the Drs. don't understand, why expect someone else who has not "been there" to understand? Depending on your relationship with him, you might try to discuss the situation on "this makes me feel" basis. (How the disorder makes you feel, and how it feels when no one understands.)Best wishes, and success to you!


----------

